# Some hand-me-downs.



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Grandpa gave me his collection of arms this week. There's a "Chinese service rifle and a pistol of some sort" at his brother's, but I'm very happy with what was given to me!

Some of these were Great Grandpa's as well.










I want to shoot the model 11 and the T-Bolt 22 in the worst way!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet they are shootable, if you have doubts ask a qualified gunsmith to peek at them


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome addition.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I don't know older guns that well (bring on the sneers). So if you could name them left to right or however you want to. Looks like awesome additions!


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> I don't know older guns that well (bring on the sneers). So if you could name them left to right or however you want to. Looks like awesome additions!


A pair of Sheridan 5mm pellet guns. 
Geko youth 22. 
Win model 67 .22
Browning T-bolt .22
Stevens model 58B 410
Rem model 11 12ga


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are some great looking guns you got. Your Grandpa must really like you to give you all of them. Congratulations on the additions to the family.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I bet they are shootable, if you have doubts ask a qualified gunsmith to peek at them


The Geko seems to be the only questionable one. Witch I've read were imported just after WWI for a short while. The 11 I've dated at or about 1912. I need to read up on that one some more, as there is an adjustable recoil spring for different power loads and the barrel actually recoils into the receiver to cycle the next round...


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------

